# Kitten meowing in litter tray



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

I have an 8 week old kitten who meows every time he goes into the litter tray. He is quite a vocal little thing anyway, so I'm not sure if he is just giving me a running commentary of if there is a problem. He doesn't always do anything in the litter tray, he'll just dig a hole, try for a bit, dig another hold for a bit etc meowing all the time. Is he constipated? He will eventually pass stool at some point (once a day) and it seems normal consistency.

The other thing is his bottom is a bit smelly! I'm not sure if this is also related to constipation, or if he just isn't cleaning himself properley? I've never actually seen him clean him bottom, although he is washing himself elsewhere.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It does sound as if he might have a problem and I'd take him along to your vet for a check up - he should be due his first vaccinations shortly anyway so you could discuss that at the same time.
As for smell that's usually down to diet - what is he eating at present?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He may be telling you he experiences discomfort when pooing, it may simply be his way of communicating with you.

My kitten Gaudi also used to meow when going into the litter tray, and there was nothing wrong with his intestines. He was a very vocal kitten, too, and we believe it was just communicating with his 'mommy' (me). We translated it as: mommy, I've got to go.... - mommy, I did a big job, go and clean up after me.

His brother Connor always meows when he is drinking from the cat fountain, and when he is coming in from the garden. Nowadays he tends to start calling to us when he is still 2 or 3 gardens away, a very intense, demanding meowing. Sometimes he sounds almost desperate, and we think he may have got locked in somewhere, but seconds later he will appear.
They simply are a very vocal family, who like to report on their progress all the time.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Willow has to announce to everyone if she has used the tray 

She also has to announce she is on her way to use the tray - in the hope that no-one comes in and sees her I think, then yells that she has finished...

Might be worth mentioning it to the vet next week though, when he is in for his jabs - just for peace of mind


----------



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> It does sound as if he might have a problem and I'd take him along to your vet for a check up - he should be due his first vaccinations shortly anyway so you could discuss that at the same time.
> As for smell that's usually down to diet - what is he eating at present?


He is eating complete dry food (for kittens), I'm also giving him kitten milk as well as water. His bum still smells, but not all the time.


----------



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> He may be telling you he experiences discomfort when pooing, it may simply be his way of communicating with you.
> 
> My kitten Gaudi also used to meow when going into the litter tray, and there was nothing wrong with his intestines. He was a very vocal kitten, too, and we believe it was just communicating with his 'mommy' (me). We translated it as: mommy, I've got to go.... - mommy, I did a big job, go and clean up after me.
> 
> ...


He does meow quite a lot for other reasons too - if he wants a cuddle, if I dare leave the room...I have even worked out that he meows when he wants to sleep. So perhaps he is meowing in the litter tray for the same reason, to keep me updated. However, sometimes in the litter tray he'll dig a hole, get into position, meow and then dig another hole, get into position, meow...about 3 times before he actually does his business! That's why I thought something might be wrong, but he might just be making a bit of a fuss in the litter tray. For no reason other than he is a mad little kitten.


----------



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Willow has to announce to everyone if she has used the tray
> 
> She also has to announce she is on her way to use the tray - in the hope that no-one comes in and sees her I think, then yells that she has finished...
> 
> Might be worth mentioning it to the vet next week though, when he is in for his jabs - just for peace of mind


 Is Willow a kitten?

Yes I will definitely mention this to the vet next week.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Willow turned 2 years old last week, but shes done it since she was a kitten, and still does it now - she's a bit of a diva  :lol:


----------



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Willow turned 2 years old last week, but shes done it since she was a kitten, and still does it now - she's a bit of a diva  :lol:


Aw well it's cute when it's a kitten/cat. Not so cute when it's your boyfriend. My ex used to do the same thing, announce he was using the toilet, tell me when he was finished and what he'd done


----------



## tinkywinks (Jun 18, 2013)

I've noticed today that his tummy seems a bit swollen too :frown5:
I'm taking him up to the vets later to make sure he's ok.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

May be a little constipated or it could be worms. Glad you have a vet visited booked


----------

